# Free Craftsman Blower - Unknown Model Number



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

All,
This was listed for free in Purdy's, NY. Found it while browsing Craigslist.








Free snow blower - free stuff


Free craftsman snow blower. 10+ years old but worked fine last year. Had some surface rust just sanded it and sprayed it black. Outside 12 Ridge Way Purdys NY 10578. Near the mailbox first come gets...



hudsonvalley.craigslist.org


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

"worked fine last year"

Famous last words.......


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

😊 how about ..... " just needs a tune up".... or ..... " just needs a carb adjustment "


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I picked up one that "runs fine but auger has some issues." 
I only posted the two freebies because if there was a free blower in my neighborhood and I had the same/similar model, I would take it for the parts.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

"runs fine but auger has some issues." 

That usually means the auger gear case is damaged. A pretty costly and time consuming job, especially with rust-welded augers.

I do the same thing. I have dismantled machines and shelve the parts for future use on other units. I repair so many, that having extra parts available always comes in handy.

Unfortunately, most people don't have the time or the room to store this stuff. I am fortunate in both categories, although I must admit, room is now becoming tight ....


----------



## T. L. Kott (Jul 14, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> "runs fine but auger has some issues."
> 
> That usually means the auger gear case is damaged. A pretty costly and time consuming job, especially with rust-welded augers.
> 
> ...


that's an excuse to build another barn. lol


----------

